# Safe toy?



## peppertweety (May 5, 2018)

Hi
I was thinking about getting this toy called Sunrise Rope Toy for my budgie who would LOVE it, but I don't know if it is safe because she chews her toys.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I definitely don't think it would be safe, especially as you know she chews on her toys. Rope, when ingested, can lead to crop impaction, which is a very serious condition. Additionally, frayed ropes can easily catch on budgie claws and potentially cause broken legs. :thumbsup: 

For her, toys with wooden blocks or yucca blocks would be best to give her something to chew on!


----------



## peppertweety (May 5, 2018)

Oh okay, thanks! I ordered another shredding toy instead


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That sounds great :thumbsup:


----------

